# What hardware are you using?



## metallic_canine (Aug 4, 2016)

Hey FAF!

I'm new to the 'Forums but I thought I'd start getting involved here in the Tech section! I'm a Computer Science student, so along with that _beautiful_ stereotype you can tell I've used a number of computers in my time. My question is, what kind of computer do _you _use? Go ahead and brag a bit about it if you want, I won't judge.

My custom build:
Intel i3-6100 (3.7 GHz)
16GB DDR4 RAM
WD Black 500GB HDD (performance drive)
Windows Embedded 8.1 Industry Pro x64
+EVGA GeForce GTX 960 coming soon, maybe better (depending on life)


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2016)

AMD FX-8350 4GHz 8-core
Sabertooth 990FX
250GB Intel SSD for OS/programs
WD Black 2TB, 2TB and 3 TB for all my storage needs(Actually, I am getting short on space...)
Windows 7 Ultimate
Gigabyte AMD R9 390X 512bit 8GB Gaming card
2x HP Compaq LA2405wg (primary and secondary)
1x Dell S2240L (tertiary screen)

Thinking about upgrading with even more HDD's, this time with like 4-5TB. Or get a ton of cheap as hell external HDD's and save EVERYTHING from games to Anime on them.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> AMD FX-8350 4GHz 8-core
> Sabertooth 990FX
> 250GB Intel SSD for OS/programs
> WD Black 2TB, 2TB and 3 TB for all my storage needs(Actually, I am getting short on space...)
> ...



Where's the overclocks? You can't build a computer like that and leave it standard xD

+1 for AMD though 

Half my system was bought for me so it was kind of random, but I have my i5 4690k at 4.66Ghz on air cooling.
2 Radeon HD6950's in Crossfire, both with 6970's shaders unlocked and clocked beyond 6970 specs.
8GB 2400mhz DDR3 at 10-12-12-20, that's from XMP of 2133 11-11-11-30.
I run SSD only. No massive collections of pictures yet for this furry.

Motherboard was bought for me, nothing special, used to have an Intel "Smackover" mobo with tripple channel i7, clocked the shit out of that xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2016)

^ I don't OC because I want my system to last more than 3 years. 

Besides. I don't need to OC either. These speeds are more than enough at stock speeds.

Back in like 2012/2013 I used 6950's(unlocked and OC'ed to 6970 specs and speeds) to mine Litecoin and Bitcoin. Got me a good $1000 out of it with $700 in total earnings. Feels good, man.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> ^ I don't OC because I want my system to last more than 3 years.
> 
> Besides. I don't need to OC either. These speeds are more than enough at stock speeds.
> 
> Back in like 2012/2013 I used 6950's(unlocked and OC'ed to 6970 specs and speeds) to mine Litecoin and Bitcoin. Got me a good $1000 out of it with $700 in total earnings. Feels good, man.



Fair enough haha, not everyone has those sort of specs 
I started with only second hand parts and would do crazy shit with overclocks to just pump out usable frame rates. Good old pentium 4's, even the oem hardware would more often than not allow you to modify the clocks. ahh the good old days..


----------



## MEDS (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm a bit of a performance enthusiast. So I've got an x79 chipset build!

Intel i7-4820k
Asus P9X79 Pro (old but solid AF)
64GB RAM
Nvidia GTX 970

I have 2 SSD set up in RAID 0 (striping) and it's been working great.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 4, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I'm a bit of a performance enthusiast. So I've got an x79 chipset build!
> 
> Intel i7-4820k
> Asus P9X79 Pro (old but solid AF)
> ...



A bit? :O

Isn't that like the quad channel and shit.. aww man I'm out.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 4, 2016)

AMD Athlon II x4 640 @3.0ghz
GTX 650
8GB RAM

It lets me run DOOM and Planetside 2 just fine


----------



## MEDS (Aug 7, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> A bit? :O
> 
> Isn't that like the quad channel and shit.. aww man I'm out.


Yep. I do a lot of everything with it.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 14, 2016)

Intel i7-3820 Quad CORE 3.8GHz
GTX 780 Ti 4GB
16GB DDR3 2400
5 128GB SSDs RAID 5
5 1TB 7.2k HDDs RAID 5 attached via iSCUSI
2 23" 1080p monitors

That's my game rig. Though I steal storage from my lab rack.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 15, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> Intel i7-3820 Quad CORE 3.8GHz
> GTX 780 Ti 4GB
> 16GB DDR3 2400
> 5 128GB SSDs RAID 5
> ...


Ooh very nice. Big fan of the processor. The raid setup is cool as well.


----------



## Grruelty (Aug 15, 2016)

You forgot to add Linux in the favorite OS poll.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 15, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> Intel i7-3820 Quad CORE 3.8GHz
> GTX 780 Ti 4GB
> 16GB DDR3 2400
> 5 128GB SSDs RAID 5
> ...


Why would you ever need 5 TB on a gaming rig


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 15, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Why would you ever need 5 TB on a gaming rig



You have a separate rig for porn?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 15, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Why would you ever need 5 TB on a gaming rig



A week of backups takes up about half. And about a TB is used just from my terribly managed downloads folder.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 15, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> You have a separate rig for porn?



Bruh I keep my porn, Chinese cartoons and gams all on the same HDD. I often swap it out though so I never have more than 100gb or porn and 400gb of weeaboo trash



KittenAdmin said:


> A week of backups takes up about half. And about a TB is used just from my terribly managed downloads folder.



But the only real back-up you'd need is of your OS and any _legit_ paid programs like fucking Adobe and shit. Unless you're running a bloody server and managing a fucktonne of client information on your gaming rig as well

Even though everyone just pirates them anyways


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 15, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Bruh I keep my porn, Chinese cartoons and gams all on the same HDD. I often swap it out though so I never have more than 100gb or porn and 400gb of weeaboo trash
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My SSDs are pretty full and they are what I back up. It's not really necessary but I do these kinds of things at home to stay sharp.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 15, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> My SSDs are pretty full and they are what I back up. It's not really necessary but I do these kinds of things at home to stay sharp.


Well I can't beat that I suppose


----------



## Jarren (Aug 19, 2016)

i7 4820k
GTX 770 4gb
16bg DDR3 RAM
2tb  HDD
250gb SSD (Boot drive and favorite games)
10% OC on Processor and Video card
Liquid cooled.
.......
Running it on a 1.5Mbp/s connection 
The lag is often atrocious, but it's impossible to get better speed where I live.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 19, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Bruh I keep my porn, Chinese cartoons and gams all on the same HDD. I often swap it out though so I never have more than 100gb or porn and 400gb of weeaboo trash


100GB of porn. Too little, mate. You need 400GB+.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 19, 2016)

Jarren said:


> i7 4820k
> GTX 770 4gb
> 16bg DDR3 RAM
> 2tb  HDD
> ...


Great processor! I have one too!


----------



## Jarren (Aug 19, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Great processor! I have one too!


It's great. Haven't found much that slows it down.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 20, 2016)

Jarren said:


> It's great. Haven't found much that slows it down.


I'm constantly processing data for BOINC, and it keeps up even after I add a VM, video game, or video editing! It's been at about 100% duty cycle for about a year. Still going strong.


----------



## guysullavin (Sep 4, 2016)

i7 990x (OC'd to 3.8ghz stock 4.2ghz boost)
Above is cooled with an NZXT Kraken x61 AIO
24gb DDR3 1333mhz
ASUS GTX 1070 Turbo (Overclocked to 1700mhz base, It boosts up to 1800mhz stable)
Above is cooled with an NZXT Kraken x31 AIO with the G10 Bracket
Crucial 512gb SSD (They had some amazing deals on refurb drives, this is one of them)
2x Seagate Barracuda 1TB drives (These things have been around for a while)
EVGA 850w B2 Powersupply (back when I thought the more watts the better, what a fool I was. Could easily survive on a Gold 550 with room to spare)

EDIT: Forgot Monitor Setups

Left-to-right 
Apple Cinema Display (older one, back when they ran DVI) 
ASUS VG278H (That 120hz goodness)
Samsung Syncmaster 2494
And an unknown Toshiba TV. It does 1080p which is good enough for me.


----------



## guysullavin (Sep 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> AMD FX-8350 4GHz 8-core
> Sabertooth 990FX
> 250GB Intel SSD for OS/programs
> WD Black 2TB, 2TB and 3 TB for all my storage needs(Actually, I am getting short on space...)
> ...


I love the amount of Team Red faith going on here  Good job dude!


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 5, 2016)

AMD Phenom II x4 965 @3.41GHz (cooled with CM Hyper TX3 Evo)
Sabertooth 990FX
16GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance & VengeancePro @ 1666MHz
60GB OCZ Agility 3 (Boot, OS's only)
2x 500GB 5400RPM SATA 3 WD Blue (backups)
1TB 5400RPM SATA 3 WD Blue (programs and files, paritioned to 2x500gb approx, less due to formatting)
Win7 Home Premium & Win10 Pro
2x HD7770 1GB @ 1GHz (in xFire) (currently in need of replacing)
3x 1080p screens (21,23,21 inch diagonal measurements)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 5, 2016)

A Dell Studio 1747 with a 840 EVO. Still a nice laptop even by today's standards apart from the specs being quite outdated..


----------



## Saiko (Sep 5, 2016)

Intel i5-4690k
Asus GTX 970 STRIX
Gigabyte Gaming 5 mobo (Z97 chipset)
4x4GB 1600 MHz DDR3 G.Skill Ripjaws X
1TB 7200 RPM Hitachi Deskstar
500 GB Samsung 850 EVO SSD
Corsair RM 550W PSU
Fractal Design Core 2500 case
1 23" 1080p Dell monitor
Win10 Professional

It's not an incredible build, especially given the latest hardware; but it hasn't choked on anything I've thrown at it yet. It's also whisper quiet under load, and I have enough wiggle room to overclock my GPU and CPU if need be.

As for the poll, I use all three OS's depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## Wolveon (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey, you forgot Linux in the poll. ):
As for me..
Intel i5-4590
Gigabyte GA-Z97-HD3
Seagate 1 TB HDD for Windows and a Western Digital 160 GB HDD for Linux
Corsair 750W PSU
8GB Ballistix RAM and 4 GB G.Skill Ripjaws RAM
Geforce 970 SSC
Thermaltake Commander MS-I Snow Edition
Acer 23-inch 1080p monitor

I'm planning on getting a 27-inch monitor hopefully sometime soon.


----------



## ZombifiedKitty (Sep 11, 2016)

AMD Phenom II X6 1050T (non-black edition) old school OC from 2.8Ghz to 3.36Ghz took about 22 reboots with stress tests.
Thermaltake watercooler (free from an old roomie)
Asus M4A87TD
Saphire Radeon HD7770 is getting tired.
Corsair CX650 PSU
16GB Corsair DDR3 1333 OC'd to 1920 (my weak link in the OC)
240GB PNY SSD
2TB WD Black
500GB WD Black
Cheap case
27" AOC monitor ($75 clearance) and 24" Insignia TV
Win10Pro

Bought most of the parts off my cousin when he went to an 8 core so I only have about $350 in all of it.


----------



## DanielSmith (Sep 20, 2016)

Intel i7-3820 Quad CORE 3.8GHz
GTX 780 Ti 4GB
16GB DDR3 2400
5 128GB SSDs RAID 5
5 1TB 7.2k HDDs RAID 5 attached via iSCUSI
2 23" 1080p monitors
I used this.


----------



## DanielSmith (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 16, 2016)

Glorious new build here

Gigabyte 78LMT USB 3.0 Rev 2
RXSPN5 Performa aftermarket cooler
8GB DDR3 RAM
AMD FX 6300 (overclocking itself to 4.1ghz for some damn reason)
Radeon RX 480 8GB

24" LG HDMI monitor
21" Hanns-G monitor (VGA to displayport)


----------



## Simo (Oct 25, 2016)

Hammer, drill, nails. A saw, sometimes.


----------



## MEDS (Oct 26, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Glorious new build here
> 
> Gigabyte 78LMT USB 3.0 Rev 2
> RXSPN5 Performa aftermarket cooler
> ...



Sounds like you need an update.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 30, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Sounds like you need an update.


At the moment I can play everything short of Deus Ex: Mankind Divided on max settings and still hit a consistent 70+ FPS

Except Planetside 2. That shits usually likes to sit around 40 - 60 in 250+ person firefights

Osu runs as high as 240FPS c:


----------



## KitSly (Nov 8, 2016)

Case: Cooler Master Storm Trooper Full Tower
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670k
CPU Cooler: Enermax Black Twister
Motherboard: Asus Maximum VI Hero Z97
RAM: G. Skill Ripjaws 2133 (8GB
GPU: EVGA GTX 680 (Reference design)
PSU: Corsiar HX650 (Gold Certified)
Boot Drive: Samsung 840EVO SSD 120GB
Main Storage: Wester Digital Black 1TB HDD
Case Fans:  A combination of Corsair SP120s and AF140s


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 8, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Case: Cooler Master Storm Trooper Full Tower
> CPU: Intel Core i5 4670k
> CPU Cooler: Enermax Black Twister
> Motherboard: Asus Maximum VI Hero Z97
> ...


Face reveal ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## KitSly (Nov 8, 2016)

I am in need of an upgrade.  I am thinking I will go Mini-ITX for my next machine.


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 8, 2016)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+, GeForce 9800 GTX, 2GB RAM, 150GB HDD. Outdated as hell, but works fine as it is, and I never considered upgrading it (except probably for some games, but I'll buy a console or something for that, already got my eye on Nintendo Switch). I actually kinda wonder how similar cheap-ass dudes are on this forum who still use a 5-10 years old build - I know many of them personally, and it's not like everyone out there has the same desire or opportunity of throwing money on new hardware every 2 years or so anyway.


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 14, 2016)

CPU: AMD FX-8120 O.C. to 4.2 GHz
CPU Cooler: Thermaltake Spinq VT
Motherboard: GA 990XA UD3
RAM: Corsair 8GB DDRIII 
GPU: ASUS R7 265
PSU: Some random 750W PSU that has worked without problems for years now
Main Storage: Wester Digital Blue 1TB HDD


----------



## Druky! (Dec 8, 2016)

G3258 @ 4.3 GHz
GT 640 [ EVGA card, my 8600 GT died ]
8 GB RAM
1 TB HDD

OS: Debian Stretch
OS2: Ubuntu
OS3: Windows 7

Not a killer PC but it gets the job done for my needs [Programming+Competitive FPS games]


----------



## ArtVulpine (Dec 9, 2016)

I use a Toshiba Satellite as my computer. 

Intel Core i5-2430M CPU
2.40GHz

Ram: 6 GB

Memory: 650 GB internal, 750 external drive

Windows 10 64 bit operating system 

Uses a Toshiba Dynadock docking station to connect to monitor, wireless keyboard, wireless mouse, printer, scanner, external drive, speakers, and Wacom Tablet (basically the laptop is a glorified CPU)


----------

